# Botox use for Fibro



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I came across an article in one of my local newspapers yesterday about the use of Botox for fibromyalgia. I was curious if anyone has done this type of treatment before. The lady in the story said that the anti-pain shots changed her life. It also mentioned that Botox is a protein toxin produced by the same bacteria that causes botulism. The toxin produces prolonged muscle relaxation and in minute dosages, has been used for several years to treat eye diseases and to control spasms in people with cerebral palsy.If anyone is interested in reading the article go to: thestar.com and type in "fibromyalgia" in the search box. I'm sorry I don't know how to bring the artcle up on this page.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I don't know much about it, but I seem to think that it is injected into the painful area, sort of a "spot" treatment. Maybe if your fibro affects only one area it would work, but I'd end up with shots in both shoulders and wrists.







AZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey Weener I've heard about the botox use also. The other treatment that is very popular now is injecting it in the forhead for a "face lift"







While people were doing that, they also learned it can help migraines!! Our pain could be less with FM and migraines and we could look darn good!!! DD


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

if there pain is in only one spot--then it isnt FM.Botox is more helpful, if one wants to go that route for myofacial pain. (dont think i spelled that right)Debbie


----------

